
Ask HN: What are some good resources to learn ipv6? - federicoponzi
Video, discussions, articles
======
signa11
fwiw, i have found this one : [https://www.amazon.com/Protocols-
Implementation-Morgan-Kaufm...](https://www.amazon.com/Protocols-
Implementation-Morgan-Kaufmann-Networking/dp/0124477518) to be pretty decent.

but this assumes some level of familiarity with ipv4 protocols etc. for which
there are a plethora of resources all over the place.

------
tiernano
He.net tunnel broker and their ipv6 training is handy. Dn42 might also be
useful.

